# 5 yr old sudden aggression



## caesarsmom (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, I am new here. I have a 5.5 year old GR boy named Caesar. I also have a 5 year old greyhound female named Minerva. I was hoping I could get some advice about Caesar. 
Caesar has always been the BEST dog. So sweet and cuddly and would never hurt a fly. Within the past year he has been short-fused and aggressive, he would randomly tweak out but the episodes were few and far between I didn't really worry. It has escalated a lot within the past few weeks and I almost feel like he is a bit unpredictable at the moment. He suddenly seems to have resource guarding issues as he will snap at another dog if he has a toy, bone or just if he is laying in his bed (again, never an issue before these past couple weeks). 
Yesterday I had Caesar and Minerva outside playing like they do every single day. Everything was normal and fine but without warning Caesar full out attacked Minerva. Minerva stood up for herself and fought back and it felt like it took forever to get them apart. Caesar had her pinned down latched on her throat at one point. It was so awful and scary, but luckily no major damage was done to either dog. 
I kept the dogs separated until everybody calmed down. This morning Caesar is still acting off since the fight, even towards me. He could be sore from the fight so I won't read too much into that. 
I am taking him to the vet tomorrow to rule out anything medical. What should we be testing for? What could it be? He is totally normal all day and then something random will set him off. I will honestly say that I am scared and I don't trust him anymore. I hate feeling that way because he is my baby! We need advice  
Here is a picture of my handsome boy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good idea to rule out medical first. Make sure you ask for a full thyroid panel to be done.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It must be terribly stressful for you, with a mixture of fear and worry.

Two medical issues come to mind. First, hypothyroidism is very common in Goldens and it can cause behavioral problems, including aggression. The best advice about this comes from Dr. Jean Dodds of Hemopet: Home. It takes a full thyroid panel to be sure if that's the problem. Note that normal for Goldens is higher than for most dogs on a thyroid test, according to what I have learned here and through years with multiple hypothyroid dogs.

The other medical problem that comes to mind is a brain tumor, which caused sudden and unpredictable aggression in a dog belonging to a friend of mine. I so hope that isn't the problem for your pup.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sorry, I've been through that and it's heartbreaking to see your nice, polite baby turn into Cujo. I'm glad you're seeing the Vet. In our case it was medical.
I hope it's something simple with Caesar that they can take care of with meds. Good luck and let us know what the Vet says.


----------



## caesarsmom (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you! I didn't know hypothyroidism was common in GRs. I will definitely look into that. 
I sure hope it isn't a brain tumor... but I can't say it didn't cross my mind. I get choked up thinking about that possibility


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

caesarsmom said:


> Thank you! I didn't know hypothyroidism was common in GRs. I will definitely look into that.
> I sure hope it isn't a brain tumor... but I can't say it didn't cross my mind. I get choked up thinking about that possibility


Hypothyroidism is common enough in Goldens that some GRF members think testing should be included in certifications before breeding. However, the disease is treated easily and inexpensively, so I suspect that it won't become an essential breeder test.

I wouldn't worry about a brain tumor at this point. Hypothyroidism is the first thing to check for, and then consultations with a canine behaviorist might be worthwhile. The sudden change in the behavior of a mature dog is the only thing that made me mention a tumor as a possibility, though hopefully a remote one.

Good luck!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That is very scary--be sure you are very careful if you try to separate them again. There are some good tutorials on the internet about separating fighting dogs. 

Is your dog neutered, or is he on any medications? My Tucker becomes edgy and aggressive when given steroids. If your dog is not neutered, perhaps his hormonal balance is off. (Just a wild guess on my part--I have no experience or knowledge about dog hormones!)

It's good that you're getting him thoroughly checked out. When Tucker became aggressive on steroids, the vet instructed me to keep him away from the other dogs for a week as we weaned him off them. So I imagine your vet will have advice for you about that as well. 

If the vet cannot find any physically wrong, I'd suggest finding a qualified and certified behavioralist and trainer to work with you. A good good behavior person can evaluate Caesar and give you things to work on with him. Certainly the aggressiveness you're describing is not typical of a Golden. 

I'm hoping that it's something simple like thyroid issues and you can fix it easily. I'm sending you a lot of sympathy through the internet!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

You may want to ask about seizures too. Dr Dodmann at Tuffs University has done research as to seizures and random aggression.

In addition, it takes several days for the stress hormones to leave the dog's bodies, so Caesar will be antsy for awhile so I would not put him together with Minerva for awhile.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have no other idea than the suggestions expressed above; I hope the vet visit and the testing will produce an answer with something that is easily treatable so you get your stable and cuddly boy back very soon. 

In the meantime, I would keep Caesar and Minerva separated as much as possible.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was also thinking thyroid.
Glad you are taking him to a vet.
I'd also have them do a full exam including all of the joint movements to rule out pain.
Let us know what they say


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> I was also thinking thyroid.
> Glad you are taking him to a vet.
> I'd also have them do a full exam including all of the joint movements to rule out pain.
> Let us know what they say


Jennifer is right--I'd forgotten but the vet that examined Tucker after he got aggressive did manipulate all his joints carefully to test for hidden areas of pain. And it does take about 48 hours for the adrenaline to calm down in their system, so you should assume he's still feeling aroused and could get aggressive again easily. 

Again, sorry you're going through this. Hope it all turns out OK.


----------



## caesarsmom (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for the responses everyone. It is very much appreciated! 
To answer some questions, Caesar was neutered when he was a puppy and my other dog is also fixed. He is not on any medications. The last time he was on a medication was last year, he was on doxycycline for several weeks to treat Lyme Disease and Anaplasmosis. 

I don't think this is seizure activity. I had a dog with epilepsy (who actually passed away from an episode of cluster seizures as the e-vets weren't able to stop the seizures) so I am very experienced in that area. Caesar is very aware when he lashes out, he isn't dazed and his eyes tell me he is "there" if that makes sense...my other dog's eyes would glaze over when there was seizure activity. All of these rage episodes seem to have a starting point such as playing with a toy or someone walking past his space, so they aren't completely random for the most part, it is just that it has come on suddenly, he has never, ever had aggression issues before. The best way I can explain it is that it is like he loses his temper.

The pain comment is definitely something to have the vet check out. He is a very active dog so it is a possibility.

I will without a doubt seek out a behavorist to help guide us if the medical part checks out ok. It is just the fact that all of this came on suddenly that has me worried. I will do anything in my power to help my boy whether it be behavioral or medical. 

And no worries, the dogs are separated. After "introducing" them back together, there was some tension as Caesar stared at her with his head low, Minerva seemed normal but my gut told me to not take any chances at least until things calm down and he is seen by a vet

Thanks again everyone. It is nice to have a source of information from people with other ideas and experience.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Please keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Lyme Disease can cause encephalitis which can cause sudden onset of aggression. It is something to ask the vet.


----------



## caesarsmom (Feb 24, 2013)

Caesar saw the vet this morning. 
He tested a low positive for Lyme and Anaplasmosis. That is exactly what he was sick with last year. The vet said she is not convinced this is the issue. Once they test positive for Lyme they always do.
I suggested what was said here about hypothyroid. She said that she doesn't think that is it because he has no other symptoms and he is in perfect body condition in perfect weight with a nice coat.
She went ahead and gave us a prescription to treat the Lyme anyways even though she was certain it isn't the issue. She said to give him this round of Doxy. and keep him away from Minerva. This visit was extremely inconclusive and I am not feeling confident.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This surprises me. I would have thought the Vet would at least check for Cushings and Thyroid.
I'm never comfortable giving my dogs meds for something even the Vet doesn't think they have. hhmm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caesar*



caesarsmom said:


> Caesar saw the vet this morning.
> He tested a low positive for Lyme and Anaplasmosis. That is exactly what he was sick with last year. The vet said she is not convinced this is the issue. Once they test positive for Lyme they always do.
> I suggested what was said here about hypothyroid. She said that she doesn't think that is it because he has no other symptoms and he is in perfect body condition in perfect weight with a nice coat.
> She went ahead and gave us a prescription to treat the Lyme anyways even though she was certain it isn't the issue. She said to give him this round of Doxy. and keep him away from Minerva. This visit was extremely inconclusive and I am not feeling confident.


Please keep us posted on Caesar and I would say if he was hurting from the Lyme Disease, maybe Minerva accidentally hurt him and he was in pain.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

could you ask to do the thyroid test anyways?
Did they run a blood panel?


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

Another thing to look into is if he's being abused at the groomer or petsitter's place.

Our Chester was abused at the kennel. Our dog groomer voiced her concerns to us about it because she saw a change in his behavior.

(There's a groomers' place in our town, where the woman working there, I doubt, even like dogs. Weird--I know.)


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe you should insist on the blood work for thyroid issues. You could always tell them it is for your own piece of mind.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

any change of food in the last couple of months - new supplements, new treats
any new dogs in the neighborhood...
any change in routine (less exercise or more exercise)
any visitors to the house...

How is the Greyhounds overall health - when my two Goldens were ill. My vet gave me a heads up to pay attention to the behavior of the other dogs in the house. 

Having personally seen what damage a golden can do to greyhounds skin....I ditto the suggestion to please keep them separated.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They can be hypothyroid without the typical symptoms. T4 was normal, no other symptoms except for a first time hot spot. I insisted on the full panel being drawn. They spun it down to the serum and I sent it off to Dr. Dodds. She was low across the board and needed supplementation. Many vets don't realize that they can be low without showing the classic symptoms.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through! This sounds like a terrifying nightmare!  I hope you find some resolution soon.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It must be terribly stressful for you, with a mixture of fear and worry.
> 
> Two medical issues come to mind. First, hypothyroidism is very common in Goldens and it can cause behavioral problems, including aggression. The best advice about this comes from Dr. Jean Dodds of Hemopet: Home. It takes a full thyroid panel to be sure if that's the problem. Note that normal for Goldens is higher than for most dogs on a thyroid test, according to what I have learned here and through years with multiple hypothyroid dogs.
> 
> ...


I pray it is not a brain tumor!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

caesarsmom said:


> Caesar saw the vet this morning.
> He tested a low positive for Lyme and Anaplasmosis. That is exactly what he was sick with last year. The vet said she is not convinced this is the issue. Once they test positive for Lyme they always do.
> I suggested what was said here about hypothyroid. She said that she doesn't think that is it because he has no other symptoms and he is in perfect body condition in perfect weight with a nice coat.
> She went ahead and gave us a prescription to treat the Lyme anyways even though she was certain it isn't the issue. She said to give him this round of Doxy. and keep him away from Minerva. This visit was extremely inconclusive and I am not feeling confident.


Oh no! I hope you can find a veterinary nuerosurgeon.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thunder'sMom said:


> Another thing to look into is if he's being abused at the groomer or petsitter's place.
> 
> Our Chester was abused at the kennel. Our dog groomer voiced her concerns to us about it because she saw a change in his behavior.
> 
> (There's a groomers' place in our town, where the woman working there, I doubt, even like dogs. Weird--I know.)


Don't you hate that when they accuse you child in this case your fur child of unusual misbehavior when *they* are the ones with the problem. My son had an abusive school teacher last year. This year, he has the best teacher in the world!


----------

